# Can crypt willisii form a nice bush



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah like my title says, will it for a nice bunch or bush, i know the leaves now look skinny and thin. does anyone have pics. i need a crypt that would fill in a small corner in my 15gal tank im wanting it to stay about 4" so im open to suggestions. if the willisii wont do what i want it to do.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

C. willissii:









Approximatelly a year later in a no-CO2 tank:










See the pictures of the tank at:
Carnival on the Village Road


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

woah i see its a slow growing crypt, hmm anyone else care to comment on this subject. yeah id like my crypt to grow like that, thanks fro the pics


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Just FYI, a lot of places sell different species that they call _c. willisii_, and there are also different variations of it.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The types pictured above are Cryptocoryne x willisii from Tropica. Yes it is a slow grower.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i dont have the crossed one i have the regular one with the white or green stem. do u guys know how tall it really gets?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Scott,
Crypts are a slow growing plant IMO! They do look lovely, if you know which one you're truly buying! I had a tank full of crypts before, and saw a tremondous difference, in a Co2 tank and non-Co2 tank. When they were growing in non-Co2 tank, they grew very whimpy and slow, with little leaves. Then I cranked in some Co2 and BAM. They started growing more better, with multiple leaves. Then I saw weird amazing growth. Some of the crypts that were small, started to double their new leaf sizes. WOW, I thought!!! But then I got bored with crypts and went in different section. Also, check out Pets Plus, Stan has a nice bronze crypt plug, in his 29 gallon for sale. Just ask him for the price. Just to let you know, if you want a nice bushy crypt spot, better to get more than 3 in that spot to make it have that bushy effect!
Nice try on the ADA order, but try an order some Aquasoil, get back to me later on this subject!
Thanks Eric.


----------

